
Show HN: I made a Font using Code - aswinmohanme
https://github.com/aswinmohanme/Plexta-FreeFont
======
_ao789
I'd be very interested to see the code for this. You should put it in that
repo as well ;)

------
motyar
Where is the code you used to generate this SVGs?

------
antoineMoPa
You could make an exporter to ttf!

